

Show HN: My unique advertising start-up - greglockwood

http://theeverchangingwebsite.com<p>The other day I was thinking about web advertising, and how inefficient it is for almost all parties involved. I was particularly focused on the banner ad, and then I started to wonder what would happen if the banner ad and the site content switched roles. This is purely an experiment at this point, but I'd like to know what the HN crowd thought of an unorthodox advertising solution like this. Thanks!
======
komlenic
This is a very fragile (but interesting!) idea. I would focus hard on finding
ways to line up a steady stream of interesting (hopefully viral) content...
the fragility of the concept all hinges on that. You may literally want to
create some pages yourself, or solicit freebies from clever folks, or even
_pay_ or otherwise encourage some great content.

As a user/visitor, I'm going to need a compelling reason to visit your site
everyday, and "what would happen if the banner ad and the site content
switched roles" isn't very enticing. Now, a cool piece of interactive art one
day, a _great_ 24-hour deal the next, followed by a free album/song download
from a few artists, with a clever game the next day... these are some of the
kinds of things that may give you traction. It's got to be "wow this site has
cool stuff everyday" not "let's see what ad is up there today".

It's a chicken/egg horse/cart problem, but you're probably putting the cart
before the horse if you're thinking monetization and advertising right away.
I'd think of it more like "send in your cool stuff and we'll pick the best to
display for 24 hours" and see if that works.

Again, great idea, but you _have_ to prime the pump!

------
bpeters
How is this any different than hosting content on a corresponding provider.
Videos on Youtube and Vimeo,resume on LinkedIn, Portfolio on any blogging
platform,or just simply using Facebook Pages?

I can understand that people have the freedom of putting anything on your site
(to a point), but it still requires work to create a new site and having a
knowledge of html and css at the minimum.

The cost is cheap $10 a day, but it is still more than the free providers on
those mentioned.

~~~
greglockwood
The goal is to build a consistent, and eventually large audience, and the
value of the site being access to that audience. Yes, you can host your
content on Youtube, LinkedIn, Wordpress, or any number of CMSs, but you still
have to find a way to drive traffic to your content, and that is usually not
easy. The selling point down the line will essentially be, renting the
eyeballs for a day to jumpstart awareness for your content.

~~~
bpeters
Like a Groupon Daily deal, but for websites? All eyes on one site, hosting one
particular content. I can see how that could catch one. It would depend on the
traction initially. Meaning you would need very unique and viral content to
get the first viewers there. After you have a viewer base then it can become
quite beneficial as a daily advertising platform.

------
atomical
On local news sites I see syndicated news/advertisements. Usually it's about
health and getting ripped or some such nonsense. I think this has been done
before. The goal of the advertiser is to trick the user that the content is
part of the magazine/website/tv show.

------
greglockwood
Clickable: <http://theeverchangingwebsite.com>

------
znt
Are you planning to come up with daily deals too? Like Groupon or Appsumo?

